# Autopots



## Maxlass (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm setting up a couple of pots in an autopot setup. I'm too tight to buy the actual kit so just bought the autopot smart valve and setting up the rest myself. I can't grow it indoors so am going to give it a crack outdoors. I'm using coco coir and perlite as the medium at 70-30 mix. Just wondering who else have used this set-up and any tips for a newbie in this growing technique? I have some A and B veg nutrients that my father gave me so will be buying some more once I get going. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 4, 2018)

No idea what an auto pot is so I can't comment. But if you're new to growing why make it complicated with valves and whatnot. Good luck!


----------



## Trump (Mar 4, 2018)

isn't this just an eb and flow system?


----------



## Maxlass (Mar 4, 2018)

political name said:


> isn't this just an eb and flow system?


Not really as the nutrient doesn't return to the reservoir. The pots sit in the nutrient and the valve automatically fills it to ~30mm and shuts off. Once the nutrient is taken up by the pots or evaporates and is empty it refills it again. Similar to a float valve but doesn't maintain a level rather fills after it becomes empty. Similar I suppose. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 7, 2018)

If you intend to grow outside, you will need to cover the pots to prevent rain from flushing out the medium. You will also need to get a good calmag additive to give the plants calcium and magnesium. You will need to begin using the calmag additive when you set your plants in the coco. The reason is that coco has a unique property that causes it to bind up magnesium and calcium so it takes more to keep the plants healthy.


----------



## Maxlass (Mar 10, 2018)

Hushpuppy said:


> If you intend to grow outside, you will need to cover the pots to prevent rain from flushing out the medium. You will also need to get a good calmag additive to give the plants calcium and magnesium. You will need to begin using the calmag additive when you set your plants in the coco. The reason is that coco has a unique property that causes it to bind up magnesium and calcium so it takes more to keep the plants healthy.


Thanks for the advice. They are looking really healthy and I added some Epsom salts to the reservoir but will chase up a calcium magnesium blend to add. Cheers

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

